# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  -backup =

## Rrjeti

-backup=kopje e sigurisë

----------


## edspace

Backup unë e kam përkthyer kopje rezervë, rezervoj.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Backup unë e kam përkthyer kopje rezervë, rezervoj.


Mendoj që përkthimi më i përshtatshëm është kopje e sigurisë ngase si e tillë është përkthyer edhe në gjuhë të tjera p.sh. në gjuhë suedeze.Por s´është gabim të përdoret edhe përkthimi juaj.të dyja kan të njëjtin qëllim;në rast të ndonjë gabimi në softuer ajo me ndihmën e kopjes së sigurisë respektivisht kopjes rezerve mund të rikthehet në gjendjen e më parshme orgjinale.

----------

